# Does HSG test affect Ovulation?



## pumi (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello! I had my HSG last week on CD11 and I am into my 2nd month of charting. My temperatures kept on dropping consistently for a few days after the test and then I had a sudden temperature rise. I am not sure as to whether this might be due to the HSG.  Does anyone know if HSG test can affect your cycles particularly your ovulation- Could it possibly make you ovulate earlier or later than you usually would? Has anyone had any similar experience to share?

Any input would be most welcome. 
xxx


----------



## pumi (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
When I had my hsg it worked out to be the day before I ovulated, the only time I have ever felt ovulation itself but that's another story! So, it didn't affect mine. 

I hope you manage to figure out your cycle, it might just be that you were going to ovulate later this month anyway?

Good luck on your journey!
Mel xx


----------

